# THREE TOPICS



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Bill -

I'm just playing with your mind









Actually, if you use the pull down tab in the upper right of the page and choose "Show all Topics", you will see the others. They are older threads that I moved over here.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I couldn't resist bringing them back.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Here are six more!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Barry, click on WHY DID MY BEESWAX MOLD? It's another lost page.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I see. Looks like a path is getting broken when some threads get changed to new forums. Must look into this.

- Barry


----------

